# Albino



## TexasRigged (Feb 25, 2005)

Sorry for the crappy pics. Best I could do.

I saw this albino deer in my backyard last Friday on the way from home. I spotted him from about 300 yards away, he stuck out like a sore thumb. Looks like he's still very young. Maybe 1 y/o.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lucky you! Probably not an albino but a "white" whitetail. If you get close you may see that it has dark eyes and nose. Some whitetails have a recessive gene and if they breed they can drop pure white fawns. They are really a gorgeous animal. hopefully it will be able to breed and drop some more. I used to see a herd of "whiteys" in the Finger Lakes area of NY in the 1970's. Awesome when full grown but way too easy to see in the fall


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Regardless, that would be a cool sight. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TexasRigged (Feb 25, 2005)

Yeah. I'm afraid there's not much chance for this guy to make it through hunting season. I gotta say though if he grew up and turned into a nice buck I'd have a hard time not taking him and getting a full body mount.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Thats definately something you don't see every day! I would have watched it until dark! Very Cool!!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a cool find!

As Snakecharmer mentioned there is a better chance that it is in fact a piebald deer rather than an actual albino although the pictures do not suggest that it is piebald. A piebald deer can be completely white but often times they have some normal coloration to them. From that distant picture it is not evident that there is any other color. Perhaps some time in the next few months you will get the opportunity to get a closer look. The eyes of an albino are noticeable. Be sure to post another picture if you get any closer shots.


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

bkr43050 said:


> That is a cool find!
> 
> As Snakecharmer mentioned there is a better chance that it is in fact a piebald deer rather than an actual albino although the pictures do not suggest that it is piebald. A piebald deer can be completely white but often times they have some normal coloration to them. From that distant picture it is not evident that there is any other color. Perhaps some time in the next few months you will get the opportunity to get a closer look. The eyes of an albino are noticeable. Be sure to post another picture if you get any closer shots.


i was also thinking piebald...but it looks very white and cant tell by the pics if it has any other markings...very cool either way!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

It has been over 50 years ago since I saw my first white deer.I was hunting in Pa. both times .Could not see any other colors on it all white....Four years later saw a piebald ...it was with 5 other whitetail doe's..Almost ran over me I know it was a deer ...So you got to witness something some people will never see...Great Pics.......JIM.......


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have seen 3-4 piebald deer in my years but have never seen an albino deer. Like everyone said albinos are extremely rare whereas piebald are not quite as rare.


----------



## TexasRigged (Feb 25, 2005)

I got to see it again and I do believe it is a true albino. It was a little closer but it didn't stick around long enough to get a picture. I couldnt pick out any dark colors on the face. My neighbor said he's seen it 5 times.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

If it's a true albino it should have pink eyes...May need a spotting scope to check it out...He is in the area and you will see him again....Good Luck......JIM......:!


----------

